# One-day test AGS/ADGA questions from new testers



## RedLotusNigerians (Dec 13, 2011)

Okay, I have a few questions now that I finally have my scale back from Langston and a kit of vials for collecting samples! SO EXCITED!!

So I'm having hubby's friend do the testing for me (he got certified and I did too!), but honestly he's as confused as I am, so I thought I'd turn here for help. I would like to do a one-day test for AGS and ADGA. Do I have to set anything up with AGS/ADGA FIRST before I do the test, paperwork wise? Or do we just do the test, fill out the forms Langston sent us, and Langston handles it from there? 

Do we turn the sample vials upside down once the milk is in there? I swear I heard on the video that inverting the vials helps the butterfat rise. We're just not sure how we'll get the vial to fit back in the foam with it being upside down, LOL!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'm waiting to hear also. A friend and I are going to be doing it to test each other's herd; haven't done it yet. Is the scale something you buy from langston or a specific place?


----------



## RedLotusNigerians (Dec 13, 2011)

I got mine on Amazon, this one specifically. I checked with Eva to be sure it was one that could be used, and then I had her verify/calibrate it


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't know if you can do a one day test at home. Usually it is done at a show, or a bunch of people get together and do it, you have a supervisor who makes sure all goats are milked out at a specific time the night before, then the same supervisor weighs and samples the milk from the next AM and PM. I just found the rules for a one day milk test: https://www.adga.org/index.php?opti...mrules&catid=46:production-testing&Itemid=200 It does say individual, but you have to be able to do the butterfat test that day, which means you need to be near a lab that does that quickly and wouldn't be shipping samples to Langston.

If you are wanting to be on the 305 day DHIR testing, you test once a month weigh the milk collect samples and send them in. To send the samples in upside down, I just took the foam deal and put it in the bottom of the box, took a pen and outlined the holes. I took out the foam holder and set the vials in upside down and got them lined up inside the holes and then set the foam holder down over the top since the lids won't fit through the holes on the holder, just the bottoms will. I usually pushed it down about half way on the vials. You do have to have a DHIR approved scale that measures in 10ths of lbs, as long as you get Eva from Langston or any other DHIR to approve the scale you are getting it should be fine. You have to enroll with ADGA and AGS before testing, usually this is done at the first of the year and the goats' first test must be done within 45 days of her kidding for the lactation to be official and so they have enough records to accurately know how much milk, bf and protein she produced. You can find all the forms on the ADGA wesbite, or call them and they will send a packet with all the info and forms in it.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

So I read this part


The butterfat test must be made as soon as possible after milking and may be sent to any laboratory recognized by that state to run butterfat sample tests or may be run in the regular laboratory of the licensed tester conducting the milking competition. The official milking out and taking of butterfat samples may not be done in private, but must be done in public view. 
It may be sent to any lab recognized by that state, but it doesn't say from milking how quickly it has to actually be in a lab and tested? I would think if you over night (yes it's spendy- about $40) in your state you should be fine. Or am I missing something???


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

You have to fill out forms for both AGS and ADGA. ADGA has a price difference based on if the testing is going to take place within the month or not. The different is $25.

Also - it is easier (by .1 I think) to get a milk star from AGS. 

Both require you fill out forms and get paperwork back. Make sure you print off all the supplemental forms that you will need located on the websites.

Fill out forms and send all to Eva. Try and place milk vials upside down before shipping. This will insure all butterfat is at the top for a while. 

Easy as pie.

And yes - you can do 1 day milk tests at your own barn when ever you want. But note the ADGA form says competition.

HTH,


----------



## RedLotusNigerians (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for the responses gals 

I've got my permit for AGS so I'm starting with them first. SO EXCITED!! Now we just have to figure out how to convert the pounds to tenths of a pound, LOL.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

if your calibraited scale reads ounces - take the ounces and / 16. That will give you tenths.

For example - my scale says my 1st milkout for goat #1 is 2lbs 4 ozs. I would record 2.(4/16) = 2.25 = 2.3. You would write down 2.3.

BTW AGS paperwork is very simple and the cost for a ODMC is much cheaper compared to ADGA's difficult paperwork and costs.

I've made the decision to only do AGS from now on. I'm tired of all the ADGA paperwork!

HTH


----------

